#  Alternativmedizin >   Bitte um Auskunft über Coral-Care >

## Paulus

Guten Abend, 
ich möchte gerne nachfragen, ob jemand schon einmal etwas von Coral-Care gehört hat. Es soll gut gegen Schmerzen sein. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen zu Iboprophen 600. 
Danke für die Mühe Eurer Antwort. 
Herzliche Grüße 
Paulus

----------


## Pianoman

> Es soll gut gegen Schmerzen sein.

 Ja, genau. Außerdem stopft es Socken, bügelt die Wäsche und legt alles zusammen ordentlich in den Schrank...  
Coral Care geistert schon seit Jahren durch die Regenbogenpresse, ist schlichter "Kalk" oder, chemisch genauer, "Calziumcarbonat", allenfalls ein "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel", keineswegs ein Medikament - und reine Abzocke.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

"könnte es noch Eier legen, wäre es ein Wundertier".
Aus einem Immenhof-Lied.
Gruß Ruhebärbele

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@_Paulus_
bitte entschuldige mein Scherzchen von oben. 
Ich bin mir natürlich darüber klar, daß aus irgendeinem Grund verzweifelte Menschen jeden Halm ergreifen, der sich ihnen bietet. Trotz Verständnis ist das aber nicht richtig. Wer solche "Wunder"-Heilmittel anpreist, macht ein Geschäft mit der Not anderer. Das ist doch sehr verwerflich. Und drum würde ich raten, da die Finger davon zu lassen.
Ich gestehe, daß ich früher auch schon auf solche Angebote reingefallen bin. Und es war immer ein Reinfall. Jeder Cent ist zu schade, den man dafür ausgibt.
Dabei habe ich kein Problem mit Hausmitteln. Über diese kann man sich aber ganz normal in der Apotheke informieren lassen.
Also, nichts für ungut wegen des Spässles oben.
Herzlichst
Ruhebärbele

----------


## Paulus

Hi Ruhebärbele, herzlichen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Ich bin total verzweifelt. Aber Du hast mir mit Deinem Beitrag geholfen. Aber manchmal greift man zu einem Strohhalm und man merkt erst zu spät, dass er zu schwach ist, um zu helfen. Nochmals herzlichen Dank und liebe Grüße 
Paulus

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Paulus,
die Stärke Deiner Schmerzen kenne ich jetzt natürlich nicht. Außerdem ist Schmerzempfindung etwas sehr individuelles. Das ist einfach so. 
Nun, ich selbst gehöre zwar zu den Schmerzempfindlichen, wie überhaupt meine "Sensoren" gut ausgeprägt sind. Aber ich bin nicht wehleidig und vertrage schon einen Stiefel.
Seit etwa 60 Jahren bin ich nie ohne Schmerzen, mal ganz arg, mal schwächer. Aber sie sind immer da. Ich habe vor kurzem mal ganz mit den Schmerztabletten aufgehört. So ging es aber dann doch auch nicht, zumal neue Versionen dazu gekommen sind. Das bringt halt das hohe Alter so mit sich. Also nehme ich derzeit auch Ibuprofen 600 mg. Und zwar eine am Tag.
Da es ja noch andere Medikamente - für andere Dinge natürlich - zu nehmen gibt, möchte ich einfach bezüglich der Schmerzen nicht mehr machen. Derzeit komme ich auch so rum.
Man muss lernen, die Schmerzen in sein Leben zu integrieren. Das ist zunächst - und gar noch verhältnismäßig jung - sicher nicht einfach. Aber man kann es lernen. Man kann auch noch etwas autogenes Training dazu packen und schafft es damit vielleicht besser. Wenn es so ist, dass man die Schmerzen mit Medikamenten nicht vertreiben kann, muss man sich darin üben, mit ihnen zu leben.
Auch das ist natürlich nicht Jedermanns Sache. Aber irgendwann bekommt man das schließlich hin, zumal dann, wenn man gar keine andere Wahl hat (wie z.B. bei starken rheumatischen Beschwerden).
Ich habe mir immer wenigstens einmal am Tag die Zeit genommen, für eine kleine Weile allein zu sein , mich "zu versammeln" und so wieder Kraft zu tanken.
Versuch's halt mal.
Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße
vom alten Ruhebärbele :yes_3_cut:

----------


## nux vomica

hallo paulus,
leider schreibst du nicht, welche schmerzen dich plagen! in der phytotherapie gibt es  viele kräuter, die dir evtl. helfen könnten! einen versuch wäre es auf jeden fall wert!! auf jeden fall besser als auf wunderheilmittel zu vertrauen, die viel geld kostet und nur einem hilft-dem hersteller.
lg

----------


## StarBuG

Bei dauerhaften Schmerzen würde ich allen Schmerzpatienten empfehlen, in eine Schmerzambulanz zu gehen und eine geeignete Schmerztherapie zu beginnen. 
Es gibt so viele gute Medikamente, dass man nicht dauerhaft Schmerzen ertragen muss. 
Gerade Rheumapatienten im hohen Alter leiden leider viel zu oft an starken Schmerzen, da die Meinung herrscht "Opiate machten ja abhängig". Ist ja auch richtig, aber das ist bei Dauerschmerzen vollkommen egal. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
StarBuG

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo StarBug,
ich bin so eine. Und mir ist das nicht egal, ob ich abhängig werde. 
Nebenbei bemerkt, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass noch irgend etwas gegen diese Dauerschmerzen hilft. Da ich aber keine Jammerliese bin und sie - so gut es geht - in mein Leben integriert habe, muss es ja derzeit auch nicht sein.
Ungeklärte Schmerzattacken stören mich eher, wie z.B. so eine Art "Schraubstock"-Schmerzen in der Brust. Und das scheint nicht das Herz zu sein. Ich bekam im Mai einen Stent. Inzwischen gab es - wegen dieser Attacken - nochmals einen Katheder, und alles war in Ordnung. Was also plagt mich, und das vor allem nachts, so dass ich nur auf dem Rücken liegen kann. Und das kann ich doch eigentlich nicht.
Wie auch immer. Mir geht ein klarer Kopf über alles. 
Liebe Grüße
vom alten Ruhebärbele  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Curro

Hallo Paulus,lass Dich nicht von den negativen Urteilen über CoralCare entmutigen,von denen die hier negativ schreiben,haben das Pulver vielleicht die wenigsten schon ausprobiert.
Meine Frau leitet seit mehreren Jahren an Knieschmerzen. Es wurde schon punktiert und verschiedene
Massagen wurden verordnet aber es war nur eine kurzzeitige Linderung und die Schmerzen waren wieder da und wurden immer stärker.Als letzter Ausweg wurde vom Arzt die Operation vorgeschlagen.Da man aber bei diese Operationen verschiedene Meinungen danach gehört hatte,die einen waren zufrieden,der andere Teil würde eine OP nicht noch einmal machen lassen.
Da haben wir in einer Zeitschrift von CoralCare gelesen und haben in der Apotheke danach gefragt.
Als erstes waren wir über den Preis geschockt (81€). Da das nur der letzte Versuch sein sollte,haben wir das Pulver gekauft.
Doch nun das Resultat: Meine Frau hat 30 Tage,jeden Tag  1 Pulver in 1/2 Liter Mineralwasser aufgelöst über den Tag verteilt getrunken. Nach 5 Tagen zeigten sich erste Besserungen sie konnte schmerzfreier laufen und in der Nacht waren die Schmerzen auch weniger. Sie hat nach 30 Tagen kein Pulver mehr gebraucht und die Schmerzen waren ganz verschwunden.Auch beim Treppensteigen gab es keine Probleme mehr. 
Zur Beachtung beim Kauf:Es muß unbedingt das Original sein,mit 60 Beutel für 2 Monate. 
Überdies im Internet gibt es die Packung etwas billiger.
Wir haben das Pulver auch jemand auf unsere Straße empfohlen und die sind auch sehr zufrieden. 
Hallo Paulus ,ich hoffe ich konnte Dich etwas aufmuntern. 
Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg,kannst ja mal schreiben wie es angeschlagen hat,soltest Du es ausprobieren. 
               Curro

----------


## Pianoman

@_Curro_ 
Ich weiß nicht, was Ihrer Frau geholfen hat (sofern die Geschichte nicht ohnehin erfunden ist); aber Coral-Care war es ganz sicher nicht. Und wenn es doch Coral-Care gewesen sein sollte (was es ziemlich sicher nicht war), so hätten Sie den "wirksamen Bestandteil" von Coral-Care an anderer Stelle für´n Appel und ´n Ei bekommen.     
Nochmal: Coral-Care ist ein Abzocker-Produkt, das schon seit Jahren als Heilmittel für unterschiedlichste, meist schwere Erkrankungen agressiv (besonders in den USA) beworben wird. 
Im Zusammenhang mit Coral-Care sind erhebliche Geld- und mittlerweile auch Haftstrafen gegen die Verhöckerer ergangen - vor allem wegen irreführender Werbung und Betrug.  
Das Zeug ist und bleibt Calciumcarbonat - eine der am weitest verbreiteten Verbindungen auf der Erde - und dementsprechend billig zu haben. Calcium, als Brausetablette aus dem Supermarkt,  kostet nur wenige Cent für ein Tagesdosis, wenn man sich veranlasst sieht, die Calzium-Aufnahme aus der Nahrung noch zu erhöhen.  
Es gibt nicht den geringsten Grund, dafür diese unverschämten Summe zu bezahlen, die für Coral-Care überlicherweise verlangt werden.

----------


## spokes

Nachdem ich immer wieder dachte, bei dem Namen geht es um ein Waschmittel ( :Grin: ) habe ich auch mal wenig im Netz geschaut.  
Das Zeugs wird aus Korallen hergestellt. Also man nehme eine Korallenbank, holt es aus dem Wasser, macht es sauber, vermahlt es, verpackt es in schicke Tütchen und verkaufe es teuer.   
ach ja, als ich mal einen zu niedrigen Calciumgehalt im Blut hatte, empfahl mir der Internist folgendes: 
von dem Sonntagsei die Schale (ganz oder zum Teil) mitessen. 
ich:  :Shocked: 
er: ok, ein wenig mit Zitronensäure oder Essig kann man es auch auflösen und dann zu sich nehmen. 
ich:  :Shocked:  ok...  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@_spokes_
Das mit den Eierschalen hatte ich vor ca. 55 Jahren auch mal gehört. Da hat ein Mitarbeiter mir doch tatsächlich versichert, dass er die Eierschalen mahlt und sie dann auf irgendeine Weise - wie genau weiß ich nicht mehr - seiner Tochter zum Verzehr gibt. Ich war damals sehr geschockt und kann bis heute kein Frühstücksei essen, ohne an diese makabre Kalk-Aufnahme zu denken. Wenn ich mir überlege, wo das Ei liegt, bevor ich es koche, wird es mir eh schlecht bei dem Gedanken.   :Huh?: Übrigens: Coral ist ein Waschmittel - ich glaube für farbige Feinwäsche.
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------


## kaya

Ich hätte noch gemahlene Sepiaschale meiner Geier im Angebot, da ist zusätzlich zum Calziumcarbonat auch noch Jod drin...  :Grin: 
Heißt dann Sepia-Care, falls jemand Interesse hat... :Cool:

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Da würde ich dann aber schon sagen: "Zum Geier mit dem Zeug".
Schön, dass man hier auch mal ein wenig Spässle machen kann.
Schönen Tag allen!
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------

